

Improving the performance of SQLite - experiment0
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1711631/how-do-i-improve-the-performance-of-sqlite?

======
mercurial
It's a nice write-up, but he doesn't say how many times he ran each tests,
which makes me suspect it's only once.

Something which surprised me is the big impact in performance of the string
operation. I'd be curious to see the results reproduced elsewhere and tested
on different configurations.

